# Wifi at the university of Toronto

## dolphinaura

My sister is going to be studying at the University of Toronto in a week, and we need a bit of help in connecting her wifi.

Currently, shes using NetworkManager w/ knetworkmanager, and shes trying to connect to either the UTorWin or UoT SSID.

The thing is, on UTorWin, the DHCP never gives her laptop an IP address, and as a result, she can't connect.

On the UoT SSID, it won't accept her credentials.

Has anyone had any experience in connecting to the wifi at the University of Toronto (Downtown)?

----------

## lamarque

There should be some debug messages in /var/log/daemon.log that could explain what is happening.

----------

